# pine tree



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

This is a pine tree that came with my new house years ago - it has grown quite a bit since


BUT................. the root has a knuckle popping out of the ground ...toward my house

I rather not have a root going under the house and knocking a pipe or anything like that out of commission down the road..

so this tree is gonna go

My ? is what manner do I do this{cut off limbs first then cut some of the top off with buzzsaw for instance}..

Also may wanna get rid of the roots in the ground once the tree is cut off.. would it be best to grind the stump or remove it??


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

I'm going to preface this with the "this is how I do/did it, not a pro" disclaimer...

Looks like you've got a straight shot at the street and the tree isn't very big. I recruited a couple neighbors to help block traffic, and then dropped it in the street. A couple minutes with a chainsaw and a few people hauling branches and we were completely out of the way again. I cut the stump off as low as possible and then had it ground out. I dug around the really annoying roots popping up and took the chainsaw or axe to the popped section and just cut them out. Refill the holes with dirt and grass seed and a few months later you never knew it was there. As for the wood from the tree, one neighbor took it all for firewood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Or just cut that one root and see what happens :mellow: It's not a bad looking tree. I don't suspect it would have caused you all the troubles you are worried about, be a shame to kill it really.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Am I right that pine trees do contribute to air pollution? From what I read they create a little bit..

The pine tree withstood hurricane Jeanne years ago - there is a slight crooked movement in the middle [ I put the tree back upright after the hurricane a couple of days later].

What I have in mind is to cut the tree, seal the ends [like your supposed to and naturally dry the wood over time]. I want to use this wood for something even thou I don't yet have the nice tools to really do detailed work.

I plan to install a very young tree [a tree that will not grow too big and too high]further away from the house and more to the middle section of the front yard.


So I could put the wood of this tree to use while I improve the yard presentation to the curb and put a tree in the front and center; less worriesome down the road.

I'm not for killing trees Daren unless under the right reasons... 

Do you reckon I could use the upper top [the skinny]of the pine tree for Xmas???


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

If it were my house I would have a plan that worked for me. But the picture doesn't tell me enough to determine how to best drop the tree. If there's a clear/safe area to drop it then don't limb it - they serve as shock absorbers and will protect the bole and ground some from the fall. Felling a tree is part art/part science. If you're not sure and don't have good insurance then leave it to a pro. They have the equipment and experience to make it happen.

I don't know if you'll be happy with the looks of the top for Christmas. You'll know that after it's cut. Timing 1-2 weeks before Christmas to keep it fresh has to be considered.

If you're keeping the log whole then debark it (A draw knife is handy) to keep the bugs and borers out.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Im with Daren on this one. Let it grow!


----------



## Seasoned Carpentry (Jan 6, 2009)

I suggest keep the tree. It seems far enough from the house to keep its roots from being any sort of a problem. It really is some distance from the house and a nice tree. Such a shame to waste a grown tree and replace it with newbies. That neighborhood can use all the trees it has! Plant more trees, yes, but leave this still young but in comparison mature tree.


----------

